# The site is dying



## Kimchi (Jul 22, 2016)

The soul of this site have always been the typing threads. Now it's full of threads of people who'll never get an answer, after investing time and hope into their threads.

Did you notice the same thing? What do you think about it? Is there a way to resurrect the site?


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

No.
Be patient. Nobody owes us any answers around here.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Start creating threads and draw people to them. Yeah, a little obvious, eh—but true.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

The site isn't dying as much as for me at least the people here aren't that interesting anymore, or the most interesting people have left and become inactive. 

The newbies that show up just don't have the "it" factor that would make them interesting imho. :shrug:

Activity is actually up from 2018. It was averaging about 200 odd users for a while and now the numbers are closer to 400. Though they aren't really generating much in terms of interesting convo. Sometimes I trawl through the entire site looking for something to engage with and just leave disappointed that there's nothing and move on to Reddit or Discord where stuff's happening.

It's not just PerC though. My other main forum (Wrestling Forum) is also pretty much very uninteresting this days.


----------



## Merriest (Dec 17, 2019)

No. That can not be happening.

I just arrived here. ((


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Merriest said:


> No. That can not be happening.
> 
> I just arrived here. ((


Just keep on posting.
It’s not really dying, just in the mist of a change of people.


----------



## Merriest (Dec 17, 2019)

It was really odd to see that as the first article that popped out in the first place.

It was saying 221 members active. How is that a site dying> Possibly people are trashing a site to make it a self fulfilling prophesy>

This site looks better than reddit. Visually.

Why is it in the midst of changing people>

Not REALLY dying, what do you mean by REALLY, is it dying but you are in some sort of denial>

200 persons is far from dying.

Unless it used to be more>

Why are people saying something like that anyway. Was there activity that triggered a decline. What was that activity.

"people here aren't that interesting anymore, or the most interesting people have left and become inactive".

Left because of what. What rules made them leave. Left where> discord, what is that>

"There is nothing". What is something. What is IT.

You @Dalien, are some kind of king here it seems. I am king too, in my kingdom. My success in my kingdom relies on process management. I scrutinize the entire process of failure when I miss a pre-set target.

Perhaps it is time you do the same.

Start with freedom of speech. Because if we erased that, we kill journalism, real journalism who are the watch dogs of democracy. The public opinion generators. Or the other way around, if we captivate public opinion and marginalize the rest, tyranny is suddenly born. And there is no more sense for having debate. Just orders. From one to all.

Orders can be benevolent and even benefic too. Depends on the motivations of the commander. How selfless that person is. Leadership.

But if we kill freedom of speech. All critisism against tyranny ends. And tyranny can then veil itself under the lovely disquise of "mr nice guy"

Thank you Dalien, for a more profound consideration.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

In my nearly 26 years of being online, I've never seen anyone make this many accounts just to be on a website that wants absolutely nothing to do with them.


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

Maybe the number of learning, amateur members has become greater than the members who are experienced. We could resurrect the site by helping people where we can instead of letting threads stay unanswered.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

PerC averages above 200 active users every day. Not quite dead yet, but certainly way less than in the past.


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

It's just changing because the MBTI/typology novelty is wearing off. There is only so much to discuss about the subject, and it bores people when the same things come around three-four times.

So: new members may find it more difficult to blend in and stay (losing tendency), while old members continue to disappear at a natural pace (neutral tendency).

- + 0 = -


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

The fact that the account issues/major privacy breaches took weeks to be fixed signaled the death of perC to me.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Kimchi said:


> The soul of this site have always been the typing threads. Now it's full of threads of people who'll never get an answer, after investing time and hope into their threads.
> 
> Did you notice the same thing? What do you think about it? Is there a way to resurrect the site?


By what criteria are you making this assessment?

Whenever I click on the "new posts" tab, it seems like there are always plenty of active threads going on.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Dying sites have been discussed with some frequency ever since I've been on these sites (09'-ish). It's somewhat cyclical. However, I will say this - There are a few 'regulars' on this site who for whatever reason, get away with being unreasonably rude, antagonistic and divisive. I can see how, after reading a few of these interactions, other people could be very put off and take their inquiries elsewhere. Also, it doesn't help that anytime anyone tries to discuss anything, a lot of people rush in and insist the theory is bunk anyway, function stacks are questionable, various behaviors can not be attributed to cog functions, etc. It's become increasingly popular to argue the validity of the theory itself over what it entails... which isn't so appealing to newbies just looking for self-understanding. 

Is what it is.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

I've stopped trying to help people find their type since they get butt hurt if you suggest a type they don't want to be. It's such a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Reddit is kind of dull as half of it at times is just petty relationship crap posted by teens and college students while another portion is bored soccer moms (cringes on the infj section) and anything with depth is getting to be rare. As for this place it has some of the same problems so it is probably a loss of interest or that people have moved on to black hole that is FB or something else. What sucked the life out of this place was the lack of relatable threads and depth while it got replaced with a lot of meh as well some social noise as everything else goes to dust.


----------



## Cara355 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm glad I can load this site now on my phone. I would never post for years, but this site has always been a good resource for obscure mbti questions I type into google. If its having problems now I'm guessing because most people who are new to the theory arnt interested in going to a deeper level than learning a little egotistical stuff about themself and then moving along like it's a Facebook quiz on what era of chair is your soul like.
But you can revive it if you feel it is dead by creating threads that ask more interesting questions or maybe just going to boring threads and giving crazy answers. It is all theoretical in the end.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

Anunnaki Spirit said:


> Reddit is kind of dull as half of it at times is just petty relationship crap posted by teens and college students while another portion is bored soccer moms (cringes on the infj section) and anything with depth is getting to be rare. As for this place it has some of the same problems so it is probably a loss of interest or that people have moved on to black hole that is FB or something else. What sucked the life out of this place was the lack of relatable threads and depth while it got replaced with a lot of meh as well some social noise as everything else goes to dust.


I feel like the malaise is everywhere to some extent.

I kind of wonder if it isn't just the internet having fully explored the limits of what the average information consumer and average information producer can exchange. All markets saturate after a while, and all human beings grow discontented with what they have. Right now I could:

Learn how to become a blacksmith, explore the geopolitical complexities of the North Dome / South Pars, download some programs to mess around with MLAs, listen to the 100th pop culture war shitfest over movies being taken over by political agendas, read about withholding tax abrogation for drug empires and embezzling warlords to prop up bonds, listen to an audiobook in Russian, go on a google street view tour of Labrador Canada, listen to some doom-mongering about how the repo market is signalling an implosion which will drag us into a sovereign debt crisis in 2021, watch a tutorial on how to shape and paint marzipan fruit, fall asleep to a video explaining the lore of Dune or how there are aliens in antarctica or how the pyramids of Giza are actually ancient gravity water pumps - it's endless.

Whatever you can think about feels like it's been thought about by a 100,000 people smarter than you already, and anything new you're going to hear about fast and there'll be memes about it inside of 2 weeks.

You're at peak novelty and it's become so ingrained you can barely stand anything else - however if the power went out for 12 hours how fast would it be before you were playing monopoly by candlelight and getting drunk on whiskey?


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

Lol Reddit are you kidding me, its controlled by the (Acronym of Government) just like Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, Instagram, YouTube, Snapchat, Digg, Myspace, lets just call the Acronym of Government: Big Tech.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Six Perfect. I love you. Please don't stop posting on PerC.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Six said:


> I feel like the malaise is everywhere to some extent.
> 
> I kind of wonder if it isn't just the internet having fully explored the limits of what the average information consumer and average information producer can exchange. All markets saturate after a while, and all human beings grow discontented with what they have. Right now I could:
> 
> ...


I got a healthy book collection and for digital stuff I got plenty of laptops with spare parts, lived off grid before so adjusting would be easier for me than most. Even got an old well to draw water from if it came down to it.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Six said:


> I feel like the malaise is everywhere to some extent.
> 
> I kind of wonder if it isn't just the internet having fully explored the limits of what the average information consumer and average information producer can exchange. All markets saturate after a while, and all human beings grow discontented with what they have. Right now I could:
> 
> ...


that sounds so fucking perfect like oh my god, candlelight, getting drunk and cheating, i mean winning at monopoly


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Sygma said:


> that sounds so fucking perfect like oh my god, candlelight, getting drunk and cheating, i mean winning at monopoly


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Everything died one day. Sadly sometimes come a new era of collpase and destruction and social decadence and darknesss. 

Hope that never happen her but we can't stop the world logic of people and a civilization.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

I noticed this years after I retrieved my original username and account here in PerC. The site is not how it used to be in it's saddening to see the good old times dying. I am one who believes that something could be done. What's making me sad is that what needs to be done is not done. 

If only we could engage more people who are interested in typology. If they no longer are interested, something else is. Oh well I can rant some more but I've got things to do. Maybe they do to.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Merriest said:


> No. That can not be happening.
> 
> I just arrived here. ((


And it looks like you've already left here


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

SilentScream said:


> In my nearly 26 years of being online, I've never seen anyone make this many accounts just to be on a website that wants absolutely nothing to do with them.


I honestly would bc it would be funny if I were bored enough.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

@Six @AnneM @Sygma I want in on drunken candle board games, but can it be more interesting than Monopoly?


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 836605
> 
> View attachment 836607
> 
> @Six @AnneM @Sygma I want in on drunken candle board games, but can it be more interesting than Monopoly?


..and of course...









...classy...


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Six said:


> ..and of course...
> 
> View attachment 836625
> 
> ...


I should pass on the absinthe...

Last time I had absinthe, I was in Checkia and all was well until I blacked out drunk. At which point, I apparently decided it would be incredibly funny to bite a police officer? Apparently he didn't like that and so restrained me. And I just kept trying to bite him. The other police found the whole incident very funny and were laughing while the one I was attempting to bite was very annoyed. Apparently I couldn't really walk correctly anymore so one of them carried me to where we were staying. I woke up with the worst headache I'd had in my life and was asked what I remembered (which was everything until getting off the subway at which point it was a full black out.) And was then was informed of my evening. 

I still have no idea why I didn't go to jail. 

No absinthe for me, but I'll take an old fashioned.


(P.s. are those your candle collection?)


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 836605
> 
> View attachment 836607
> 
> @Six @AnneM @Sygma I want in on drunken candle board games, but can it be more interesting than Monopoly?


Oh hell yeah girl, bring your husbando too its gonna be fun. Seems like you got some games you could teach me and I'm all the way down for that

What are these twilight games about ?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Sygma said:


> Oh hell yeah girl, bring your husbando too


Obviously.



> its gonna be fun. Seems like you got some games you could teach me and I'm all the way down for that
> 
> What are these twilight games about ?


Twilight struggle is a 3 hour 2 player game about the cold war.

Twilight Imperium is the best game. I bought the third edition because it's longer than the 4th and I enjoy it that much. I'm garbage at explaining details though so here's a short tutorial. 



 dibs on space Australia bc it's funny


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> dibs on space Australia bc it's funny


100% sold, where are the space roos


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh hey here's 4e explained in 3 mins (but 3e is longer, so better)


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh man that +1 to combat for defenders is bs I DONT LIKE IT


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

The site died when Angelcat left and Turi got banned...just my two cents here.

A couple of other people leaving also contributed.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Sygma said:


> 100% sold, where are the space roos






They're not called that, but come on. Obviously space Australia.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> And it looks like you've already left here


They left via a ban. :exterminate:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

jetser said:


> The site died when Angelcat left and Turi got banned...just my two cents here.
> 
> A couple of other people leaving also contributed.


As long as we have mafia, the site can never die!


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Gnome in a Pear Tree said:


> They left via a ban. :exterminate:


Which is pretty funny. I remember when I was permbannrd, but it only lasted a day  luckily

Man where else would I go while procrastinating? Seems bad.


----------

